# Futures chat rooms



## darcy13 (5 December 2011)

Hi All 

I was just wondering if anyone know's of any chatrooms where SPI futures are the main instrument traded, I have looked on the net but haven't been able to find any rooms at all.

I"m not after advice or want to give any , just after people with the same interest .

stuart


----------



## graham (16 April 2012)

darcy13 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone know's of any chatrooms where SPI futures are the main instrument traded, I have looked on the net but haven't been able to find any rooms at all.
> 
> ...




Hi Stuart
I am looking for the same

Can anyone help

Graham


----------

